# Do anyone no a protein shake that wont make me shit on myself! Seriously!



## god hand (Jun 4, 2005)

I mean damn! I cant be running to the bathroom at work 5 times at day. I want to take shakes instead of the bars because one jar of protein powder= like 100 protein bars! If u know what I mean. When I get some more bread, I going to get that MRI NO2 Hemodilator. I hear it works wonders!  But anyways, do anyone know a stomach friendly protein shakes?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 4, 2005)

Isolates are easier to digest. If you're using a concentrate you may want to try switching. Maybe that will help. 

If not, no idea? I've never had any problems with All the Whey's WPI.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 4, 2005)

I have chocolate isolate from allthewhey.com I have been shitting alot to I don't know if it's because of the protein or because I might have a hernia and its hard to shit


----------



## Vieope (Jun 4, 2005)

_I never heard of this unshitable food before. Everything that you eat makes you shit yourself eventually. _


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 4, 2005)

Anyone know what Fiber is?


----------



## LAM (Jun 4, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I mean damn! I cant be running to the bathroom at work 5 times at day. I want to take shakes instead of the bars because one jar of protein powder= like 100 protein bars! If u know what I mean. When I get some more bread, I going to get that MRI NO2 Hemodilator. I hear it works wonders!  But anyways, do anyone know a stomach friendly protein shakes?



have you made any drastic changes to your diet lately ? added a lot of fiber ? what kind of shakes are your making ? are you using WPC ?


----------



## topolo (Jun 4, 2005)

Just wear a pull up


----------



## god hand (Jun 4, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> have you made any drastic changes to your diet lately ? added a lot of fiber ? what kind of shakes are your making ? are you using WPC ?


100% Vanilla Whey with whole milk and maybe some ice cream.  My ass be on fire!


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> 100% Vanilla Whey with whole milk and maybe some ice cream.  My ass be on fire!



most likely it's just "whey" to much lactose..lol

first I would change the components of that bulking shake.  maybe go with whey/ff milk and some PB


----------



## BBgirl (Jun 5, 2005)

Use a lactose free whey. I use Almax Isopure. No more problems.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 5, 2005)

> MRI NO2 Hemodilator. I hear it works wonders!


 I hope this is a joke. If not, visit the supplement forum and do some research for your wallet's sake.


----------

